# help with installing



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am fitting a radio and multi cd player into the back half of the van, so she can turn it off while in bed.  have decided to use an existing unit that I had a radio shop test first. :lol: 
Now have got it all wired up but no sound, there are two wires for each speaker, am only using 2 speakers,are they wired individually or is one of the wires common to all speakers, as they used to be,such as the plain colours join together.

any help would be welcome.

cabby


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

Here is a wiring diagram for the ISO plug

http://www.uwebdesign.co.uk/images/iso_wiring.jpg

Might help.

And no, no speaker wires are common to all. ISO plug has 4 pairs, for 4 seperate speakers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for that,I have wired speakers up using only the correct wires thankfully,each having their own 2 wires. have also bought the proper block to connect to existing block from the radio, so all wires codes carry through.two power leads and black for the earth.aerial cnnect of course. so now I have to wonder why no sound, as I seem to have connected all correctly.
will double check the fade and balance again.

cabby


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

Sounds strange.

Have you got another radio in the cab or another vehicle you can swap it with to test?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Does the radio "light up" when switched on ?? If not you have your answer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks all, traced the fault to a dodgy connector strip block which I used to join the speaker wires.all systems go now. :wink: 

cabby


----------

